# New Puppy



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

She had a long day, several hours in the air and on the road, but our new little Girl, Fia, is home with us now and settling in. 
She's having a great time with our other dog, Bucky, who's DELIGHTED and is keeping a close eye on her. 
This northern Alberta climate is cold for a tiny Havs so she has a wee vest for going outside. Awfully frightened of anyone approaching her, I think, because it's all new and we're so big to her. She found a favourite spot under the living room table. 
We're both so happy with our new little girl!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! She is a little cutie pie.

I love the picture of Bucky looking over his new sister SO much. He's going to be a great big brother for sure.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

How cute! I love her coloring. Welcome to the forum. Can't wait to hear of her adventures.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

*waves from Northern BC*

She's beautiful. Congratulations on your new furbaby!


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks 
We love her to bits already. She's having so much fun with Bucky. He looked like he just couldn't believe it this morning when she was still here. We have to watch him because he gets too wound up, but he's being very good with her. 

Waving back! Haven't been up your way in ages! Beautiful country!


----------



## Finnlie (Mar 29, 2012)

Love her name Fia! and what a beautiful girl you have.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She a very cute little girl with pretty coloring. Love the way Bucky is so interested in her. Looks like they'll be best buddies. Congrats on your new baby and enjoy.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats! Welcome, Fia!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a doll, congratulations. Yeah try letting her approaching others rather than them approaching her. Lots of treats from visitors.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Adorable! I love the brother "watching over" her. I'm sure he wanted to make sure she really.was OK.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum! She looks like she already has a nice coat for the cold weather. How long of a trip did she have? was she alone? 20 questions


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! Love her coloring!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

What a sweetheart. Having two is just the best...fun times ahead.

Big puppy kisses from the Bella sisters.....


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I bet they will bond quickly! I love her name and both your dogs are cute!


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Such a wonderful response. 
Yes, Bucky's really watching over he. He got a new toy today and took it right over to Fia to play. I think he's keeping a close eye to make sure she doesn't vanish. lol. 
Suzi, she had a couple hours drive at either end, and about an eight-hour flight. Yes, she was alone on the flight. Really considered that one. In the end, winter road conditions played a part of the decision. She handled it very well though. Doesn't seem to be having any separation anxiety, or stress. 
Thanks Dave. That's what we've been doing, except for potty time. Which is going very well, btw. I thought, let's give her some space to get used to her new home, and give her some positive motivation to not flee. She's started relaxing and following me now, coming for a treat, following me when we're outside. She's not fleeing our of fear. More because she just doesn't want to be picked up, wants to do her own thing. 
We're going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Fia is a real cutie and glad to see Bucky keeping an eye on her.
What a sweet little coat too. Look forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats! She's a beauty and that picture with Bucky is precious.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable.....She is such a pretty baby!!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

she's adorable!!! congrats!  hope all goes well for you guys!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Too cute! Congrats on the new addition she's a doll


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl! Congratulations!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

She's absolutely precious! How old is she? I'll look forward to following you two as you get acquainted.


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

Everyone. 
Updated shot of the duo. Fia's 12 weeks now, and Bucky's had to adjust a bit, but they're getting along wonderfully.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh My...she is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E !!! The two of them are a picture. It will be great to meet you and her sometime this next year.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------

